# Hunting dog with puppies worming



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Our son has a hunting dog that is due with puppies, basically any day. Likely Tomorrow is the first possible day, but through the weekend this weekend is also possible.

It is a running walker type of hunting dog, and is about 7 years old. She is in good health and has been wormed on a fairly regular basis and/or as needed throughout her life. She is an outside dog. He hasn't wormed her and wondered if she should be wormed now, or just wait until she has the puppies and then worm her? 

If she is wormed after she has the puppies, I would assume it doesn't poison her milk? Someone told him that, and I don't think that would be the case, but am not sure either. I know little about dogs.

Does anyone have a suggestion as to when to worm her?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If there are no problems I would definitely wait until she has whelped. Also, there are certain wormers that are safe for her and the puppies and others that are not. I'd ask your vet what they suggest.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you! I actually got through to the vet and he said it would be likely be safe to give her the wormer, but if it was his dog he wouldn't do it.

So, we are waiting! Gosh, didn't know this stuff caused so much worry and concern! 

Just got through with goat kids this spring, and now the hunting dog! YIKES!:lol:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know! We just went through something similar last spring with one of our **** dogs so I can completely relate!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd be scared silly if I ever had a dog with pups :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would just wait until she whelps, then de-worm her and get the puppies on a de-worming schedule at 2, 4, 6 & 8 weeks. For the pups I use safeguard paste or liquid, 1cc per 2-5lbs (depending on how bad worms are in your area) for 3 days in a row each time. 
You can do the same with mom, it just takes a LOT more de-wormer. So I usually pick up some Drontal Plus from the vet, or get a tube of Strongid and some praziquantel caps online. Strongid is 1cc per 80lbs, Prazi is 34mg per 10lbs.

Also don't forget to put the pups on coccidia prevention.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Yikes cocci prevention for dogs? How?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Dog puppy worming and cocci?*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would just wait until she whelps, then de-worm her and get the puppies on a de-worming schedule at 2, 4, 6 & 8 weeks. For the pups I use safeguard paste or liquid, 1cc per 2-5lbs (depending on how bad worms are in your area) for 3 days in a row each time.
> You can do the same with mom, it just takes a LOT more de-wormer. So I usually pick up some Drontal Plus from the vet, or get a tube of Strongid and some praziquantel caps online. Strongid is 1cc per 80lbs, Prazi is 34mg per 10lbs.
> 
> Also don't forget to put the pups on coccidia prevention.


Cocci? How or what is used for that in puppies?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, pups get coccidia and giardia. Luckily safeguard takes care of giardia if they got it. 

I just use the baycox on the pups, or corid, albon, etc.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you! Wow, Baycox can be used on puppies! That is handy!

Looks like the estimate is for Thursday, so two days! Yikes!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck! Hope it's an uneventful whelping!

Baycox dose for pups is the same as goats, 1cc per 5lbs if using the 5% solution. 1cc per 2.5lbs if using the 2.5% solution.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Good luck! Hope it's an uneventful whelping!
> 
> Baycox dose for pups is the same as goats, 1cc per 5lbs if using the 5% solution. 1cc per 2.5lbs if using the s.5% solution.


Thank you! Gosh, so glad we already have the cocci product for the puppies! Even if they don't need to have it until 4 weeks according to this link, so glad we own it and know to use it! Thanks to you!

I hope it's uneventful!

We just started giving her milkade, as a fellow hunter said it was a good idea!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is the link!

I forgot it above!

http://www.bullmarketfrogs.com/coccidia-puppies-kitten-baycox/


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I always do the cocci prevention every time I deworm them, just dose them a few hours before or after the dewormer on the 1st day, and continue with the dewormer for the next 2 days. It's safe for 2 week old pups


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Worming mom and puppies*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I always do the cocci prevention every time I deworm them, just dose them a few hours before or after the dewormer on the 1st day, and continue with the dewormer for the next 2 days. It's safe for 2 week old pups


So the cocci prevention and worming @ 2 weeks? Or the worming at two weeks,4,6,8 and cocci at 4weeks?

Sorry for al, the questions!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I do cocci prevention every time I worm
So cocci meds and wormer at 2, 4, 6 & 8 weeks. I do the cocci treatment, one dose, on day 1 on the 3-day worming. So at 2 weeks they get cocci meds and wormer on day 1, then just wormer the next two days, repeat for weeks 4, 6 & 8.

So around here it would look like this 
Pups 2 weeks old on say the 25th, lets say they're 5lbs. So on the 25th at 10am or so, I would give them 1cc of Baycox. Then later that day, say around 2pm, they would get 1-2cc of safeguard (depending on the worm prob.). Then on the 26th and 27th they would just get the wormer, same dosage. 
Repeat for week 4, 6 & 8.

The only reason for all the cocci treatments is because they can get it from flies even, so better safe than sorry, cocci can make them very sick.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Puppies cocci and wormer*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I always do the cocci prevention every time I deworm them, just dose them a few hours before or after the dewormer on the 1st day, and continue with the dewormer for the next 2 days. It's safe for 2 week old pups


Well, the puppies are arriving! Now! So, far 5!

Not sure if more are coming, but five healthy ones so far!

So, two weeks from today the puppis get wormed and cocci treatment!

Mom will get wormed later today? That is and was our original plan for her, but he wanted to worm her a few days ago...anyhow, today should be fine.

Back to the action!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's awesome! Congrats! Post pics when you can


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

10 Puppies!

5 spotted
5 solids -3 likely more brownish red, the other 2 are more dark or black.

6 males 4 females-
Needing names. and Photos!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Also, as the dogs aren't goats, still need to worm mom. Yesterday got crazy and the day flew! She took into the afternoon to deliver all of those pups! The heat index and temp were very high here! Humidity was so high! Awfully uncomfortable day to deliver! We were thinking of worming her today with ivermectin, but were told to wait until the puppies are two weeks old? We thought best right away, like the goats, then worm immunity will pass from mom to pups? A friend of his says, NO, Wormer it will poison the Milk and kill the puppies?!? Really, I haven't read about that anywhere and read the wormer directions which I would think would then say, do not give to lactating...?

Will wormer poison milk? Should we us a different wormer?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Load of bologna about not worming mom yet because of poisoning the milk. Worm her as soon as you can, repeat in 14 days. Dramatically cuts the worm load that may be blooming. Roundworm is also passed to the puppies from the milk, so definitely worm mom!
If you're using ivermectin paste, it's 1cc per 102lbs. Or you can use strongid, 1cc per 80lbs. Safeguard, 1cc per 5lbs x 3 days. 
You can also give mom baycox.

Congrats on the puppies, 10 is a good size litter, hunting dogs always seem to have larger litters.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Here they are! I will tell him to worm her this afternoon!
I think you are right!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute! 

She must be one very patient momma!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Cute pile of babies  Can't wait to see pics as they grow!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you!

So cool all has went well so far...!

She has been amazing, cleans everything up right away, even in the intense heat!

The little squeaks they make are so cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you figured out how many males and how many females?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

We think there are 6 males and 4 females!

Any suggestions for names?

We will be able to register them, I believe as both parents have papers!

I was thinking of some rhyming names-or names that go together a bit!

Slash, Cash, Flash, Dash, Splash

Females
Paige
Sage
Gage


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm....

Bash

Rage
Wage 

Wag
Mag
Jag
Tag
Zag

That's all I could think of :scratch:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

When selling hound pups (raised a few litters in my time) Cabela was the #1 female pup name, EVERYONE wanted Cabela. When they came to pick one out they all wanted whatever one Cabela was, but honestly they were black & tans, could barely tell them apart. They all had different colored collars though, but we told them Cabela is whatever one you want it to be :lol:

Names that worked out well were Cabela, Dixie, Ruger, Wesson, Winchester, Colt, Gauge, and Remington. Gun names and sportsman outfitter company names seem to sell the hunting pups. Paige is a good one too, and people like Jordy and Gemma as well


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow that's a lotta pups!! Cute


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Puppies worming & names!*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> When selling hound pups (raised a few litters in my time) Cabela was the #1 female pup name, EVERYONE wanted Cabela. When they came to pick one out they all wanted whatever one Cabela was, but honestly they were black & tans, could barely tell them apart. They all had different colored collars though, but we told them Cabela is whatever one you want it to be :lol:
> 
> Names that worked out well were Cabela, Dixie, Ruger, Wesson, Winchester, Colt, Gauge, and Remington. Gun names and sportsman outfitter company names seem to sell the hunting pups. Paige is a good one too, and people like Jordy and Gemma as well


Love these names! Awesome!

I am making a list!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We always let them name the pups so I didn't have to decide! lol Very cute!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Worming puppies & whelping box*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I would just wait until she whelps, then de-worm her and get the puppies on a de-worming schedule at 2, 4, 6 & 8 weeks. For the pups I use safeguard paste or liquid, 1cc per 2-5lbs (depending on how bad worms are in your area) for 3 days in a row each time.
> You can do the same with mom, it just takes a LOT more de-wormer. So I usually pick up some Drontal Plus from the vet, or get a tube of Strongid and some praziquantel caps online. Strongid is 1cc per 80lbs, Prazi is 34mg per 10lbs.
> 
> Also don't forget to put the pups on coccidia prevention.


So, you use Safeguard paste for your puppies? I think I can order this one from Jeffers. Or is there any specific one that is better? :book:

They will also need to be treated with Baycox or a similar product for Coccidiosis, which is done or given once or twice/twice I believe?

I plead total ignorance on this puppy thing, so do they need any other immunizations? Like CDT/like the goats?

What about the Vanguard plus which is like a 5 way dog vaccine? Given at 6 weeks?

I am assuming a Rabies vaccine is needed? What age? This must be given by a vet?ff topic:

Have you or anyone on here ever used the dry mat whelping box insert? Jeffers has one, and I feel we need something like this.

Thank you to everyone for answering all of these questions!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I prefer the safeguard paste (labeled for horses, cows, etc), but the liquid labeled for goats is much cheaper in the long run. At our feeds stores here the tubes are $10-14 each, depending on which feed store I go to, while the bottle of liquid is $26.99, and the bottle is the equivalent of 5 tubes. 
I only prefer the paste because they can't spit it out like they will sometimes do with the liquid. 

I give baycox 4 times total to my pups. 

No, they don't need CDT.

Vangard is a great vaccine, very high titer and low passage. Canine Spectra is good too. I give 1st shots at 7 weeks. At 6 weeks vaccines only have a 52% efficacy because the antibodies from moms colostrum inactivated most of the vaccine. Waiting until 7 weeks gives between 65-70% efficacy. 
Rabies can't be done before 3 months old, they will be to their new homes by then, new owners responsibility. And yes, has to be done by a vet unless you are in one of the extremely few states that will let you do it yourself.

Never used the whelping mat, but I would assume it works well.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Worming puppies with safeguard*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I prefer the safeguard paste (labeled for horses, cows, etc), but the liquid labeled for goats is much cheaper in the long run. At our feeds stores here the tubes are $10-14 each, depending on which feed store I go to, while the bottle of liquid is $26.99, and the bottle is the equivalent of 5 tubes.
> I only prefer the paste because they can't spit it out like they will sometimes do with the liquid.
> 
> I give baycox 4 times total to my pups.
> ...


Well, I think I am going to order the mat, and if it's good probably wish I would have had it sooner, if not...oh, well! It can be put in washing machine! :window:

So, you had said before, "
Load of bologna about not worming mom yet because of poisoning the milk. Worm her as soon as you can, repeat in 14 days. Dramatically cuts the worm load that may be blooming. Roundworm is also passed to the puppies from the milk, so definitely worm mom!
If you're using ivermectin paste, it's 1cc per 102lbs. Or you can use strongid, 1cc per 80lbs. Safeguard, 1cc per 5lbs x 3 days. 
You can also give mom baycox."

We did do the worming of mom! will repeat it in 14 days.

I feel we should use safeguard, or another more appropriate puppy wormer. I found this one at Jeffers and it sounds like what you said, and is a paste. I like that idea of not spitting it out and not dripping all over!
This is for larger animals, as you said, but is this it?http://www.jefferspet.com/products/safe-guard-paste

This seems pretty reasonable as well?
Thank you so much! Honestly, your help has been so valuable!:sun:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, that's the stuff. If I were you, I would order the big $48 tube of 290 grams/cc. 
Because with 10 pups, you will go through the wormer fast! Lets say they're 2.5lbs at 2 weeks old, you'll need 15cc total, then lets say they're 5lbs at 4 weeks, you'll need 30cc to worm them all for 3 days in a row, then the next time you worm them, lets say they've grown another 5lbs and now they're 10lbs at 6 weeks old. That time around you'll need 60cc to worm them all. 
THEN right before they're ready to go, lets say they're 15lbs, you'll need 90cc to worm them all. So 4 total wormings with 195cc used up, with 95cc left over. If the mom is 50lbs then you can do her for the 3 days in a row too, using 30cc, you can worm her 3x with the left over 95cc.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Bass, like Bass Pro Shops sporting goods, could be a nice boy puppy name. Outdoorsy girl names might be Annie Oakley, Michonne (Walking Dead) Katniss, Merida (another movie bow & arrow gal) & Karana from Island of the Blue Dolphins.

Here's a list of the gods & goddesses of hunting from various cultures' mythologies or religions:

GODESSES:

Artemis--Greece
Dianna--Roman
Devana--Slavic
Bendis--Thracian
Mielikki--Finland
Pakhet & Neith--Egypt
Banka-Mundi--Hindu
Skaoi--Norse
Flidais--Celtic
Nerrivik, Nujalik & Pinga--Inuit

GODS:

Woden--Anglo Saxon
Oshosi--Yaruba (West Africa)
Rudra--Hindu
Odin--Norse
Rundus--Hittite
Actaeon--Greek


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*worms and puppy names*



catharina said:


> Bass, like Bass Pro Shops sporting goods, could be a nice boy puppy name. Outdoorsy girl names might be Annie Oakley, Michonne (Walking Dead) Katniss, Merida (another movie bow & arrow gal) & Karana from Island of the Blue Dolphins.
> 
> Here's a list of the gods & goddesses of hunting from various cultures' mythologies or religions:
> 
> ...


OOOHHH! Very well thought out!:thinking: I will add them to the list, and will have to post up what he likes! Annie Oakley!- I can see that one could fit with one of the themes, it is fun thinking what we can name them!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Just showing off one of the sweet pups!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww!!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Another one!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

One more, ok... Enough already, I know!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There can never be too many puppy pictures!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha! Another pic!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How are the pups doing? They're about 6 weeks old now aren't they?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Puppies! 7 months*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How are the pups doing? They're about 6 weeks old now aren't they?


Gosh, what a great memory! The puppies are great! So cute, and well, just so adorable!

They are actually just over 7 weeks, and are so active! Difficult to photograph, actually.... This pic is one of two puppies exiting the box. I hadn't realized until looking back at all the photos I took, but the reason they look so tentative about coming out of the box, is because the little ladder(board) had been pushed down by their mom as I hadn't yet secured it back into place when I snapped the pic!
:fireworks:


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Cocci and Baycox*



Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I always do the cocci prevention every time I deworm them, just dose them a few hours before or after the dewormer on the 1st day, and continue with the dewormer for the next 2 days. It's safe for 2 week old pups


Gosh, so glad I looked back and read this again! We discussed the Baycox, but totally this got overlooked! Forgotten, actually! This puppy thing!

So, should we do the Baycox now at 7-8 weeks, and then again when? We actually did the first worming of the pups at 3 weeks, then 5, and 7.

Thank you!:type:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww, I love hound babies  
Yeah, I would go ahead and do it now. Better late than never! :lol: 
If they're already a little over 7 weeks I wouldn't worry about a 2nd dose, unless they don't go to their new homes by 9 weeks, in which vase, dose again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ahhhh I shouldn't have clicked on this lol I am the biggest sucker for hound dogs now I have to chant no more dogs Jessie


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha! I know, they actually are adorable! I sincerely am NOT a dog person, but they have won me over! I guess I just like animals, and as I am the one doing the majority of the daily care, for now...well, fell in love with them! However, we discussed the cocci treatment and will discuss it again and likely do it yet this week/once then? :?:?

Thank you! I won't torment you all with more photos! Haha...everyone who sees them just loves them! The pictures are nothing compared to the little videos! Those capture the little personalities so much better!


----------

